# General > Motoring >  Retro-fitting isofix to ford mondeo

## lulu87

Looking for a bit of advise....
has anyone else fitted the isofix bars to their car.  We have a ford mondeo 2007 and it does not have the isofix fitted as standard.  We have thought about getting an isofix kit and getting a local garage to fit this.
Has anyone else done this before?

----------

